
The New War Between Science and Religion - jamesbritt
http://chronicle.com/article/The-New-War-Between-Science/65400
======
retube
> "Some accommodationists, including Francis Collins, head of the National
> Institutes of Health, suggest that there are deeply mysterious, spiritual
> domains of human experience, such as morality, mind, and consciousness, for
> which only religion can provide deep insights."

What total, utter bollocks. How does religion provide insights into any of
these things? At best the only one of these on which any scripture has to
offer anything is morality, and then with little or no justification for a
given "law" or command. Not mention of course that, the bible anyway, is
riddled with contradiction, nevermind that much of what happens (or at least
the lessons we take away) is morally dubious to say the least, if not outright
bloodthirsty (that is, morally dubious by my own standards derived, hopefully,
from my own objective analysis of the world).

Religion has given fuck all to the world, other than wars and hatred and much
letting of blood. Science has given us everything. Did religion build your
mobile phone? No. Did religion give you life-saving drugs or an empirical,
educated understanding of the world? No.

~~~
jamesbritt
"What total, utter bollocks. How does religion provide insights into any of
these things?"

I've often seen the claim, "Science tells us how, religion tells us why." But
never with any support.

At best, science may tell us how, and philosophy may tell use why. Religion?
Basically philosophy + supernatural bullshit.

